

"Master Password" Generates Unique Passwords You Cannot Lose - lhunath
http://masterpasswordapp.com/

======
lhunath
Security properties at
[http://masterpasswordapp.com/security.html](http://masterpasswordapp.com/security.html)
Algorithm is essentially passwordify(template, hmac-
sha-256(scrypt(masterpassword, username), site|counter))

